# 18th May - Kneesworth meet



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all

Following on from the bijou meeting last month hopefully we can get back to our normal numbers 

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm
jedi-knight83
XXMetal
NaughTTy
jampott
*lazza*
moley
scoTTy & Kate
dimitt
SBJ
Boba FeTT
Chip_iTT
Joffa
itsallaboutmark
Love_iTT


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

hi

sorry i didnt make this one

will really try for the may meet

cheers


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Uni work will be done and dusted by then, I'll be along bar any work commitments 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll try to be there Norm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Will try my hardest! Haven't been in a while - I've either not had my car, or have been busy!


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

I thought attendance was compulsary 

I'll be there

Paul


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Should be able to make this one.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We'll definately try and make this one as it could be our last for a little while. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> I thought attendance was compulsary
> 
> I'll be there
> 
> Paul


Excellent, brain washed @ the 1st meeting 

Thanks *all *for the early replies, hopefully we will be back to double figures again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Hope to be able to make this one too... will confirm a little nearer the time if ok and apologies too for not making the last one.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Count me in 8)

Simon


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

What time would this be? I'm up in Bedford meeting friends, maybe I could pass by on the way back home.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

We're usually there from around 7 or 7:30 'til about 10:30 depending on numbers. It'll be good if you can come


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> We're usually there from around 7 or 7:30 'til about 10:30 depending on numbers. It'll be good if you can come


Thanks Paul

As you say would be good if Boba FeTT can make it, anyway as the names on the list he must turn up now 

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Count me in Norman


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Humm...I'm down in London on Wed, & up in Newcastle on Thurs, but I'll try my damndest! Sounds like a good gathering after speaking to scoTTy today.
I'll post again when I find out how Wed's is gonna go!
Jof


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You just wanna show off you new zorst!! :roll:

:wink:


----------



## itsallaboutmark (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey I may be able to make this one (if the car I'm looking at today is kosher)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

The more the merrier 

Must remember to get the Gammon steak's ordered :wink:

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> The more the merrier
> 
> Must remember to get the Gammon steak's ordered :wink:
> 
> Norman


The Gammon steak's what? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > The more the merrier
> ...


:roll: :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > The more the merrier
> ...


Tim

Gammon Steak was the staple diet of the hard core Kneesworth crew  Unfortunately they are not always available on the Cambridge Motel menu, but Demos assured us that if I reminded him then he would get some in........time will tell :wink:

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > NormStrm said:
> ...


I don't mind you living off gammon... pork products are fine by me. My query related to your bizarre apostrophe... not the origin of your food preferences...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi guys,

Not sure if I'm going to make this one now. I'm off up to Preston for the day, so probably won't get back in time. I'll see how it goes.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> I don't mind you living off gammon... pork products are fine by me. My query related to your bizarre apostrophe... not the origin of your food preferences...


Ah, forgot you were the Forum English Teacher 8) keep up the good work. Also it would be more helpful if you posted what I should have posted. As it would be ace to get a gold star one day :lol:

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to make this one now. I'm off up to Preston for the day, so probably won't get back in time. I'll see how it goes.
> 
> Moley


Pop in on the way back if you can make it.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Norm, while your ordering the Gammon, can you make sure Demos has got plenty of Scampi in as well please :roll:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Norm, while your ordering the Gammon, can you make sure Demos has got plenty of Scampi in as well please :roll:
> 
> Graham


Graham, I take it that you are jolining us next week then 8) so you are on the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'll let Demos know.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Cheers Norm, I just can't keep away 

Graham


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > We're usually there from around 7 or 7:30 'til about 10:30 depending on numbers. It'll be good if you can come
> ...


Ha will try my hardest, am trying out wake boarding for the first time on the 18th, if I dont swallow to much water or drown I'll be there! :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Boba FeTT said:


> Ha will try my hardest, am trying out wake boarding for the first time on the 18th, if I dont swallow to much water or drown I'll be there! :wink:


Hope you have a good tme "Wake Boarding" looks a tad radical to me  








Have fun. 

C U Wednesday.

Norman


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Now that I am between projects I'd like to come along. See you there.

Regards
M


----------



## *lazza* (Nov 6, 2004)

Norman

Sorry but I'm not going to make the meet now.... my nephews are big Ipswich fans and realised the only place they can see the playoff game is at mine...

Sorry

Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Marque said:


> Now that I am between projects I'd like to come along. See you there.
> 
> Regards
> M


Will be good to see you again, remember we meet at the Cambridge Motel :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*lazza* said:


> Norman
> 
> Sorry but I'm not going to make the meet now.... my nephews are big Ipswich fans and realised the only place they can see the playoff game is at mine...
> 
> ...


Paul, just leave the lads to watch the hammers do the biz and come and join us 

C U next month.

Norman


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Norm

Indeed I do - where Spilmah was side slipping her model car on the dance floor if I recall!

But then the batteries died...

Regards
M


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Work has called a 6pm meeting in London on the 18th so, unfortunately I will have to decline.

Hopefully next-time!

Regards to all
M


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived etc, any of the regulars meeting at Gravely?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> clived etc, any of the regulars meeting at Gravely?


I'll be there around 7 - 7:15 (unless we need to be there earlier.)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, can do that Tim - shall I aim for 7:07:30 ;-)

Clive


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

will anyone have vagcom with them (apart from scotty...got your message thanks) as i was hoping to get some readings from my car if thats ok?

ta


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm a maybe/maybe not now hence the above post. :?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

Apologies all but not going to be able to make it tonight. Lovely client has decided to grace us with his presence this evening. 

Have a great time!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm a maybe/maybe not now hence the above post. :?


hope you can make it. got a short shift that needs you to try it out... :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim, so we meeting up en-route?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was hoping it'd be a bit later, but yeah I guess so... 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> will anyone have vagcom with them (apart from scotty...got your message thanks) as i was hoping to get some readings from my car if thats ok?
> 
> ta


Should be OK, as I have a lead and SBJ has VagCom loaded on his serial ported laptop 

Can you let us know what you want to do or bring prints / notes from WAKs site, as we are not as proficient as scoTTy :-* but willing to learn. We have done MAF runs and turbo pressure runs just I want to ensure you have the details of any specific tests.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

All

I know some people have had to drop out but hopefully a few will come and visit that have not posted.

C U all tonight, and hopefully Gammon & Scampi will be on the menu as long as Demo's - Demoss - Demos' (Tim please correct )  Father passed on the message.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I was hoping it'd be a bit later, but yeah I guess so... 8)


7:15 it is then Tim ;-)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Now looks like I should be along (if I can still come to a TT meet 2 years after the TT has gone...)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> Now looks like I should be along (if I can still come to a TT meet 2 years after the TT has gone...)


is it my turn to buy pudding?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Now looks like I should be along (if I can still come to a TT meet 2 years after the TT has gone...)
> ...


LOL - how long is it since the three of us were at a Kneesworth at the same time. I'm sure it's Paul's turn to buy pudding by the way, but if he can get my Parrot out (!) whilst he's there, we can start again and I'll buy....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


possibly December? 8)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> LOL - how long is it since the three of us were at a Kneesworth at the same time. I'm sure it's Paul's turn to buy pudding by the way, but if he can get my Parrot out (!) whilst he's there, we can start again and I'll buy....


Parrot out of the TT? Should I bring my Torx set?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Oh would you, that would be so kind ;-)

Yeah, still not got it out to send for firmware update  but to be fair, I've hardly had the car at home since we spoke about it - only got it back yesterday!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

No worries... See you and the pudding posse later


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yet another good meet, thanks Norm for organising it and also thanks Phill for the suggestions on my front suspension, lowering the front tire pressures combined with the softer - and equal :roll: - shock settings made for a 100% improvement in the drive home. Good to see you again Paul, see you all next month either at the Kneesworth meet or Gaydon, or even both 

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Good to see everyone last night - thanks for organising it Norman. Nice to actually spend some time outside with the cars for a change - Roll on summer 8)

And Tim, I can confirm you were having to feather your brakes when following Clive - must have been the slip stream :lol: :wink:

See you all next month.....somewhere.....


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think we were going quite fast enough when I backed off ;-)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I think we were going quite fast enough when I backed off ;-)


Muhahahaha

I can confirm Clive's TT is quite nippy. I think it needs a bit more oomph midrange, or possibly just different gearing though... 8)

I know you were backing off, but to keep a safe-ish distance between us, I had to keep braking... :lol:


----------



## Joffa (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice doo - thanks Norm! 
Lovely Gammon!
Good to see some of the other cars while I was there. I thought I was really making progress with my mods...but it looks like I've only just begun in comparrison to you lot!
I did promise myself that the only mods I'd do would be performance ones, but some of those cars looked so good that I'm having to reconsider!
But don't worry Phil - I won't pick the same wheels as you! :wink: 
Thanks all & see you next time.
Joffa


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

grrr. each time i make sure i can make these meets something comes up and i miss them :evil:

whens the next one and i can plan to miss that one aswell :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Glad to hear you guy's enjoyed the evening.

Agree it was good to be able to get out into the car park 

Good to meet you Joffa, hope you will become another regular [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jedi-knight83 said:


> whens the next one and i can plan to miss that one aswell :evil: :evil: :evil:


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43405


----------

